

Alan Turing granted Royal pardon - auxbuss
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BcM4QlvCMAA-7fb.jpg:large

======
auxbuss
Here's a direct link to the pardon:
[http://s3.documentcloud.org/documents/997305/turing.pdf](http://s3.documentcloud.org/documents/997305/turing.pdf)

